# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Trung >  Trò chơi của công viên nước Vinpearl Nha Trang - Du lịch Nha Trang

## thietht

(Didau.org) Tại Công viên nước Vinpearl Nha Trang, hệ thống các trò chơi được chia thành 3 khu: khu vui chơi dành cho gia đình, khu vui chơi dành cho trẻ em và khu vui chơi dành cho những du khách yêu thích cảm giác mạnh.

*>> Khu vui chơi ngoài trời của công viên Vinpearl Nha Trang*

*>> Khu vui chơi trong nhà của công viên Vinpearl Nha Trang*

*
Những trò chơi trong khu vui chơi cảm giác mạnh:

- Đường trượt 6 làn:* 


Với độ cao lên tới 15m và tổng chiều dài đường trượt 100m, trò chơi Đường trượt sáu làn sẽ là điểm khám phá đầy thú vị dành cho những bạn trẻ muốn phiêu lưu trong trò chơi cảm giác mạnh. Những giờ phút vui chơi tại đường trượt 6 làn chính là khoảng thời gian mang tới cho bạn những tiếng cười vui vẻ, thoải mái nhất.


*- Hố đen vũ trụ:* 


Được xây dựng trên ý tưởng về một hiện tượng kỳ lạ nhất trong vũ trụ - hiện tượng hố đen (là những thiên thể giống điểm, có lực hấp dẫn mạnh tới mức tất cả vật chất tới quá gần đều bị hút vào trong), trò chơi Hố đen vũ trụ trong khu công viên nước Vinpeal sẽ mang tới cho du khách cảm nhận về tốc độ ánh sáng trong đường trượt có độ dài 19m. Tham gia vào trò chơi, du khách sẽ có cảm giác như đang được phiêu lưu trong vũ trụ để khám phá những điều bí hiểm của hiện tượng tự nhiên đầy kỳ thú này.


*- Cảm tử quân:*

Cảm tử quân là trò chơi dành cho những bạn trẻ muốn khẳng định sự liều lĩnh, gan dạ, chạy đua cùng tốc độ. Với 2 phương trượt khác nhau, cảm tử quân mang tới cho người chơi cảm giác như đang bay khỏi đường trượt.


*- Rơi tự do:* 


Bạn nghĩ sao nếu đặt mình trong trạng thái không trọng lượng. Hãy tham gia vào trò chơi Rơi tự do với tốc độ tới 60km/h, từ độ cao 21m trong khu công viên giải trí Vinpearl Land để thử thách lòng can đảm của mình và đón nhận cảm giác hồi hộp, thích thú, đầy phiêu lưu trong trạng thái “không trọng lượng” với tốc độ cực nhanh, cực mạnh.


*- Sóng thần:* 


Sóng thần là trò chơi cùng phao mang tới cho bạn nhiều cảm giác sợ hãi. Dù chỉ có độ cao 13m nhưng sức cuốn cực mạnh của sóng sẽ làm những người can đảm nhất cũng phải “đứng tim”. Nếu bạn vượt qua được cảm giác căng thẳng và lo lắng ban đầu này và tham gia vào trò chơi, bạn sẽ có được những trải nghiệm vô cùng thú vị cho cuộc sống của mình.


*- Phao bay và Phao bay vượt dốc:* 


Phao bay và Phao bay vượt dốc là trò chơi dành cho 2 người. Trên những chiếc phao đôi có vận tốc trượt lớn, các bạn sẽ có cảm giác như đang được bay bổng, đang được lướt đi trên những con tàu siêu tốc hiện đại nhất.


Những trò chơi trong khu vui chơi gia đình:


*- Hồ bơi trẻ em:* 


Đây là hồ bơi thiết kế dành riêng cho các du khách nhí, có chiều cao từ 1m đến 1,3m. Những đường trượt có nhiều hình ảnh sinh vật ngộ nghĩnh, đáng yêu sẽ mang lại cảm giác bất ngờ và thú vị cho các bé. Ngoài ra, các bé cũng sẽ ngạc nhiên thích thú với thác nước có những chiếc thùng khổng lồ.


*- Hồ tạo sóng:* 


Với hồ tạo sóng, du khách như đứng trước biển khơi đầy sóng gió. Hồ tạo sóng có nhiều cấp độ sóng khác nhau: có những đợt sóng êm ả, dịu dàng nhưng cũng có những đợt sóng mạnh mẽ, dữ dội. Du khách sẽ được trải nghiệm nhiều cảm giác thú vị, thay đổi bất ngờ khi tham gia vào trò chơi này.


*- Máng trượt thân người:* 


Là trò chơi phù hợp với mọi thành viên trong gia đình, máng trượt thân người được thiết kế đa dạng với nhiều màu sắc, cấu tạo khác nhau. Đường trượt màu đỏ ấn tượng dành riêng cho các mẹ, các chị. Đường trượt màu vàng tươi vui sẽ là nơi vui chơi thú vị cho các bé. Đường trượt 7 màu với tốc độ chóng mặt sẽ là nơi mang lại tiếng cười sảng khoái và cảm giác vui sướng tột độ cho những du khách muốn thử thách lòng can đảm của mình.

*
- Máng trượt nhóm gia đình:*

Đây là trò chơi dành cho 6 thành viên của một nhóm gia đình hay bạn bè. 6 thành viên tham gia trò chơi sẽ ngồi quay tròn để bảo vệ nhau trong khi cùng phiêu du trên một dòng sông rộng lớn. Muốn tạo nên một hành trình vượt thác thành công và thú vị, không va đập, không có cảm giác văng ngã, các thành viên của nhóm phải đoàn kết, phối hợp nhau một cách ăn ý, tập trung vào hành trình ở mức độ cao nhất.


*Những trò chơi trong khu vực khác:*


*- Dòng sông Lười:*


Đây là phần chơi được thực hiện trên dòng sông Lười dài 960m. Tham gia vào những cuộc phiêu liêu trên dòng sông lười, quý khách sẽ có được những trải nghiệm đầy bất ngờ. Còn gì thú vị hơn khi được thả mình trên những chiếc phao bơi, yên bình và khoan khoái khám phá thiên nhiên tuyệt diệu.


*- Hang Rùng rợn:*

Đi qua 56 m chiều dài của hang Rùng rợn, du khách dù gan dạ nhất cũng phải rùng mình sợ hãi. Những hình tượng kỳ bí và rùng rợi nổi bật trên hệ thống âm thanh và ánh sáng huyền ảo sẽ tăng thêm cảm giác sợ hãi, khiến nhiều du khách phải nhắm mắt và hét lên.


*- Bãi biển:*

Tại công viên nước Vinpearl, bãi biển là trò chơi nhẹ nhàng, yên bình nhất. Bãi biển có chiều dài 400m, được thiết kế độc đáo. Nước biển sâu, êm đềm cuộn sóng. Biển có hướng nhìn về phía tây nên vào mỗi buổi chiều khi hoàng hôn xuống, bạn có cảm giác như đang được đắm chìm trong cảnh bình minh với ánh sáng rực rỡ.



Theo Vinpearlland
_Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Nha Trang click vào du lịch Nha Trang_

----------


## Taeyeon0903

Nhìn thích quá
Trò chơi hay hơn ở công viên nước Hồ Tây nhiều

----------


## Meoluoi9x

Nhìn hay thật, hấp dẫn hơn ở Hồ Tây roài

----------


## Mituot

đến nha trang vừa được ra biển lại vừa được chơi công viên nước

----------


## tamtre

công viên Nước hồ tây bây j xuống cấp lắm rồi

----------


## pigcute

Nhìn cũng hay ghê
Nhưng mà vào Nha Trang thì đi biển chơi chứ vào công viên nước thì ko hay ho

----------


## congtydulich

> Nhìn cũng hay ghê
> Nhưng mà vào Nha Trang thì đi biển chơi chứ vào công viên nước thì ko hay ho


vote 1 vé,quá chuẩn

----------

